
Ask HN: Finding Shared Warehouse Space - labratmatt
How does a person go about finding shared warehouse space? I can use craigslist to find shared housing, but I don&#x27;t know how to find shared, light industrial, work space.<p>I recently relocated to Menlo Park, CA and am looking for 800 square feet of shop space to operate a CNC machine. I&#x27;ve had no luck combing craigslist and even posted an out-of-place wanted ad yesterday, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sfbay.craigslist.org&#x2F;pen&#x2F;off&#x2F;d&#x2F;palo-alto-space-for-cnc-wanted&#x2F;6830549212.html<p>Is there blend of craigslist and loopnet.com? Any pointers for finding a shared, light industrial work space?<p>Thank you.
======
aurizon
Here in Toronto there used to be many older factory buildings with large bays.
The landlords fenced of each bay or more bays with fence wire all the way to
the ceiling and added a lockable sliding door. Washrooms shared. Sadly people
would rent whole factories and 'gentrify' the spaces with walls, doors etc.,
to make large warren of these units - at 3 times the rent. I suspect this is
what you face, there is lots of expensive space but the heap space gets
grabbed by these gentrifiers. This would be illegal for residential spaces -
making Hong Kong style human chicken coops. As usual humans want to maximize
profits

~~~
labratmatt
I don't know if the pattern is the same for Toronto and the SF Bay Area.

I simply want a way to rent warehouse space in a light weight way - without
signing a two year lease. Always cool to share workspace with like minds too.

Thank you.

------
rrggrr
There is a solution for this. PM me.

~~~
labratmatt
Hi rrggrr. I'm so clueless - how do I pm on hn? Can I email you? I'm at
matt@publicgood.studio

